# QJ Pyraminx Mods?



## bigbee99 (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone have any? Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, and when I searched, I couldn't find anything, so...


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 7, 2010)

Break it in. They get pretty nice after a lot of breaking in. But I don't think that you can mod it too much without making it structurally unsafe.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 7, 2010)

I put out 1/3 balls on every side , and now its pritty good


----------



## Carrot (Apr 7, 2010)

robindeun said:


> I put out 1/3 balls on every side , and now its pritty good



that will make it pop when broken in... 

Yes, there exist a mod, but pretty hard to perform :/ so I haven't done it on more than 1 of mine 

just file the centers (where the edges meets) so the edges have more place to "cut corner"... this should resist some lockups, but might make it pop more often... but it took me like WAY too much time xD

but it's very fine without, even though I get kind of pissed at them when they lock up xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yank on the tips. (Theres a drop of glue) and loosen or tighten the screw. When I got mine, 1 of the sides was way to tight so I loosened it a tad and it made a HUGE difference.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 8, 2010)

oh any way to make the tip not fall off? I adjusted the tension a bit and now it falls off during solves


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 8, 2010)

there is a screw in the QJ pyraminx???


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't mod it, it's risky. Just break it in.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 8, 2010)

ok, thanks guys


----------



## robindeun (Apr 8, 2010)

Odder said:


> robindeun said:
> 
> 
> > I put out 1/3 balls on every side , and now its pritty good
> ...



It never pops


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ive had my QJ Pyraminx pop tons of times. I think I overlubed it though. I should tighten it....


----------



## Carrot (Apr 8, 2010)

robindeun said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > robindeun said:
> ...



You wanna bet?


----------



## Cyclopscow (Jan 19, 2014)

My pieces are always loose so i have to tighten the screws to make it not all loose. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------

